# por parte de



## aureliaheld

Como traducirían "por parte de" en este contexto

Referido de manera exclusiva al tema de la administración de las minas de Aroa POR PARTE de María Anotonia como apoderada del Libertador, el autor no se inhibe a la hora de criticar duramente a la hermana de Bolívar.

Estoy bloqueada, si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería muchísimo.

Gracias.


----------



## América

aureliaheld said:


> Como traducirían "por parte de" en este contexto
> 
> Referido de manera exclusiva al tema de la administración de las minas de Aroa POR PARTE de María Anotonia como apoderada del Libertador, el autor no se inhibe a la hora de criticar duramente a la hermana de Bolívar.
> 
> Estoy bloqueada, si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería muchísimo.
> 
> Gracias.


Beinvenida al FORO

Creo que podrá ser *De la part de,* pero ojo, no confías tanto en mi sugerencia que estoy aprendiendo el Francés y no lo domino.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Yo diría : ... l'administration des mines menée/effectuée par María Antonia...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## aureliaheld

Muchas racias Gévy!

!Qué buena solución y que gafa yo que no la vi!

Muchísimas gracias, fuiste de gran ayuda.


----------



## yeurin

on pourrait dire: ...
des mines SELON María....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je ne crois pas que _selon_ convienne ici. Selon veut dire según, c´est à dire d'après l´opinion ou les idées de quelqu'un.

Je pense que la meilleure proposition est celle de Gévy. On pourrait aussi dire:
- l´administration des mines de la main/ aux mains/ entre les mains de...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## aureliaheld

Merci beaucoup!

Merci Cintia et Martine je suis d'accord avec toi, la meilleur option est celle de Gévy.

Merci à tous


----------



## Jomali

Buenas tardes! 

Quisiera que alguien me ayudara a traducir esta oración al francés:

"En medio de risas, alboroto y muestras de agradecimiento por parte de los niños se entregaron 200 juguetes a los más pequeños de la comunidad"

Muchas gracias


----------



## Corobori

Mêlé aux rires, à l'agitation et aux marques de remerciements de la part des enfants 200 jouets ont été donnés en cadeau au plus petits de la communauté.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Une autre variante:

C'est au milieu des rires, du brouhaha et des marques de gratitude des enfants que 200 jouets ont été offerts aux plus petits de la communauté.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Corobori

Gévy said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Une autre variante:
> 
> C'est au *milieu *des rires, du brouhaha et des marques de gratitude des enfants que 200 jouets ont été offerts aux plus petits de la communauté.
> 
> Gévy


----------



## Jomali

Olvidé publicar mi intento:

"Dans une ambiance de rires, de tapages et de remerciement 200 jouets ont été donnés en cadeau aux enfants de la communauté "
 
qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Corobori

Pas mal mais je crois que brouhaha est meilleur car à mon sens "tapage" (sans s ?) s'utilise souvent dans un contexte négatif (il a été arrêté pour tapage nocturne) .
De plus il faut mettre un "s" à remerciement


----------



## Jomali

Merci beaucoup Corobori et Gévy!


----------



## marimar

Hola. Me gustaría utilizar esta expresión en la siguiente frase, pero no sé cuál es el equivalente en francés. Espero vuestra ayuda. Muchas gracias

Peut être une réaction por parte de l'opinion publique française


----------



## mickaël

Hola:
Puedes usar *de la part de*.
_"Peut-être une réaction de la part de l'opinion publique française."

_Saludos


----------



## anitamendo

Hola a todos!

Tengo dudas con esta frase y me gustaría saber si está bien traducida o si hay mejores opciones:
Contexto: título de una conferencia


"El acceso a la información de los operadores de telecomunicaciones por parte de las autoridades reguladoras"

"L’accès à l’information des opérateurs de télécommunications de la part des autorités régulatrices" 

 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo lo pondría como tú, creo que está bien, pero espera otras opiniones.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Yo tambienestoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La locución *por parte de* puede ser sustituída por la preposición *por:*

*L’accès à l’information des opérateurs de télécommunications par les autorités régulatrices. *

*De la part de* es el equivalente de *de parte de:*

- Ve a verle de parte de tu profesor.
- Va le voir de la part de ton professeur.


----------



## anitamendo

Merci beaucoup à tous!!


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> La locución *por parte de* puede ser sustituída por la preposición *por:*
> 
> *L’accès à l’information des opérateurs de télécommunications par les autorités régulatrices. *
> 
> *De la part de* es el equivalente de *de parte de:*
> 
> - Ve a verle de parte de tu profesor.
> - Va le voir de la part de ton professeur.


 
Entonces estaba equivocado ; pero no editaré mi post por motivos de honradez intelectual...  eso sí, no lo leáis sin leer también el de Víctor , para no inducir yo a error a nadie .


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hola foreros,

Procuro traducir lo siguiente de español en francés (acabo de escribir la oración en español, entonces puede que no sea perfecta):


Eso sugiere una divergencia por parte de la poeta de la postura típica.

Ca suggère une divergence de part de la poétesse de la perception tipique/normale.

Gracias por sus sugerencias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Eso sugiere una divergencia por parte de la poeta de la postura típica.
> Ca suggère une divergence de part de la poétesse de la perception tipique/normale.


Hola:
Para "por parte de" puedes consultar el diccionario de WR español-francés en "parte":


> 6.Loc: de parte de: *de la part de*


 
Debes revisar algunas palabras y confirmar si "postura" se puede traducir por "perception".


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Me enfocaba más bien en lo de "por parte de", pero en cuanto al asunto de postura/percepción, lo buscado sería describir la manera más aceptada o usual de pensar entre seres humanos (si existe de verdad).

Gracias otra vez Tina por su ayuda.


----------



## lulalalia

¡Hola a tod@s!
Estoy escribiendo un texto en francés y no sé cómo se dice "por parte de...". ¿Pueden ayudarme, por favor?

"Également, il estfondamental la connaissance des diverses théories de l'apprentissageexistantes de la part des / par les professeurs afin qu'ils connaissent lameilleure manière d'apprendre une langue étrangère. "

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Vicomte123

Pour ma part, je changerais complètement la phrase..sinon on sent clairement la tournure espagnole qui rend bancale le passage au français:
Ma proposition: "Il est également fondamental que les professeurs aient une connaissance [...] " (norme 5, pas de réecriture, merci!)

Ici, "por parte de" ne peut se traduire par "de la part de". Quelques exemples d'utilisation de cette expression:

1) "Joyeuses fêtes de la part de toute la famille" (sur une carte de voeux, etc)
2) Voici 50€ de la part de ta grand-mère (pour un cadeau, de l'argent...)

Vic


----------



## argonauta23

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

¿Cómo traduciríais la expresión "*por parte de*"? Estoy escribiendo una carta formal.

Ésta es la frase:

"Se trata de productos con unas características muy concretas y que por tanto son difícilmente substituibles *por parte de *clientes con un alto poder adquisitivo." 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Gepo

Hola, argonauta23
Yo me jugaría por un simple "pour", pero aguarda otras opiniones.
Saludos


----------

